# Bud Light Pensacola Fishing Rodeo



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

One week away! Who's fishing?

June 22-23 
Pensacola Beach, FL
Flounders Chowder House

All details can be found at pensacolafishingrodeo.com.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Team 'A SALT WEAPON' will be there.


----------



## strike two (May 16, 2009)

Strike Two will be there!


----------



## Fletch Lives (Dec 12, 2011)

Were in


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Dream Weaver, checking in.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Trying my hand at the rodeo with my yak


----------



## FC Medina24 (Mar 23, 2013)

Pumped about this tournament! It is going to be a long weekend of fishing...but win or lose I still got a excuse for the wife to fish all weekend  Team FC Medina will be in the Inshore Slam!


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

What time is the captain's meeting?


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

630 pm friday at Flounders.


----------



## Anticipation (Jul 24, 2012)

Double D is in.


----------



## Flats15 (Mar 20, 2013)

It says I have to pay for junior division.. Help?!!! I have a couple hours left to sign up


----------



## Flats15 (Mar 20, 2013)

I would fish in normal division, but I don't have $25


----------

